# GOT SHRIMP ??



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

*Angler's Outlet has Live Shrimp $3.75 doz including sales tax*





Thanks, Pastor Billy


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

NEW DELIVERY TODAY.



$3.75 doz including tax


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

btt





Smile, God Loves You,

Pastor Billy


----------

